# Salvador da Bahia - Brasil



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

This is the recipe:

First put a lot of Africa and Portugal in a container full of native latin america. After it, powder a little bit of England, some Italian ingredients, Spain, France and an arabian taste. To finish it, pinches of china and japan, music, happiness, culture and CARNIVAL!!! This is Salvador.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deboragemignani/

Rao Ferreira

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matheusguerra/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonejornal/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/patricksilva/

Stella Maris Beach








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://images.quebarato.com.br

Mão de Pau

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tar_zan/

Soteros










*Historic Center ( Pelourinho and another neighborhoods ) - Portuguese colonial archtecture + the vibe of african influences*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Santo Antonio Além do Carmo ( Santo Antonio Beyond Carmo )








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lo_/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/della-porther/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tar_zan/

Felipe Barreto









The next pix are from soteropoli.com



Foto Visit Brasil/ Brasil Tour​

Ricardo Bevilaqua​

Jota Freitas/Setur​








soteropoli.com​

Bertrand Linet​

[email protected]​

Federico Trutalli​

Mario Lapid​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​

Ana (anlopelope)​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​

Giancarlo Baravalle​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​

Visit Brasil/ Brasil Tour​








soteropoli.com​

Brunno Pessoa​

Karla Braga​

Maciej Kielan​

Jota Freitas/Setur​

Miguel Vaca​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​

Ana (anlopelope)​








soteropoli.com​








soteropoli.com​


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*Some interesting important buildings in Salvador*

*Palácio da Aclamação - Aclamação Palace[/CENTER]*

*Fachada da Av. Sete de Setembro*









http://www.atarde.com.br/arquivos/2007









http://oimoda.com.br/news/files/2010

*Fachada Passeio Público*









http://plugcultura.files.wordpress.com/2010/03









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1171546?with_photo_id=7285956

*Terraço*









http://luandasmoothandravesalvador.files.wordpress.com

*Foto do início do século XX*









http://www.dezenovevinte.net



*Museu de Arte Sacra by Rao Ferreira*



















































































*Mosteiro de São Bento - Saint Bento Monastery​*
*1ª Abadia das Américas - First American Abadi*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/milucca701/





















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotos_monica_silveira/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/olympio/


*Rio Branco Palace by soteropolis1*











Fonte: Flickr: BRASIL'S









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Flickr: Xico2005









Fonte: Elias Mascarenhas, Jornal Feira Hoje









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/



























Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


















Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/









Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/agecombahia/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Two more pix.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lowfill/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_fernandes/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*British Cemitery*

The British Cemitery of Salvador was founded because the british people who died here couldn't be digged in a Catholic Cemitery. So the British who lived here created the cemitery and the first protestant church of Salvador. So, let's see some pics of the cemitery and, maybe I'll post later some pics of the british club of salvador.

British Cemitery by Sabrina Ghledil


































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Salvador de Bahia


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eduardo Pinheiro











*Flickr m vitor*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

beautiful place!!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Kinhossa









Taniwani








http://www.taniwani.de


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos from Salvador de Bahia





vagamundo. said:


> beautiful place!!


Thanks for the comments. XD


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*Bon Odori Festival - A celebration for the Japanese culture in Salvador
Bon Odori Festival by Cassio Nagato
http://www.anisa.com.br/anisa2009/index.php*










Members of Anisa ( Nipo-brazilian Cultural Association of Salvador )











































The people from Salvador looove japonese and chinese food









Sakeeeeeeeeeee













































The ethinic mix of Salvador - Wadoudaiko Group






















































Kenjutsu - I just love it


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Leonardi Lopez


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*By Rao Ferreira*





































A view of the old downtown. *When Charles Darwin went to Salvador ( 1832 ) he stayed in that brown art deco building on the right side of the pic.*


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome, you never really here much about the strong Asian culture in Brazil until you see it firsthand.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Brazil has a strong asian culture indeed, not only Japanese ,mainly in São Paulo.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*Roots in Africa!!!*
Salvador is the biggest black city out of Africa and the second in the world. The firts one is Lagos. The city is also known as *Black Rome*.

CMarino









MakoPohotos









PatriciaCarmo


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Eliel Freitas


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Joelmaalves










​


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*Some Famous Personalities from Salvador*

Adriana Lima - Vitoria's Secrets top model


















Gilberto Gil - MPB singer









Milton Santos - One of the most important geograph of the world









Ricardo - Beach Volleyball plaeyr. Gold in the olympic games of Athenas.









Carlinhos Brown - Singer 










Marta Rocha - The first brazilian top model to compete for Miss Universe.







​


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Sergio Dantas


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

By zé Eduardo


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Sunset at the all saints bay and the lower part of the old doentown by Zé Eduardo.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Pelourinho again by Zé Eduardo


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jgomba/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/strugale/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrasil/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys, tell me what did you think about the city. XD


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcspl/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Frades Island


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcspl/


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Bahia has to be a beautiful city. Do you have more pictures of beach and people?

:cheers2:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
Of course. I'll post it later because I have some things to do now. But keep looking.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photos Tourniquet  keep them coming


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

tourniquet, very nice pics

i googled a bit for Frades island, its cool  aswell on google earth =)


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Salvador has two island neighborhoods. Frades and Maré Islands.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

DJStickHoney
































































by David Campbell.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Some street and beach scenes taken by Eduardo Pinheiro. They're not so good, but I'll try to post better ones later.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Ines Carvalho









juju









Daniela Gama


----------



## dtzeigler (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome Photography!


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

A M A Z I N G ! 

These photographs are wonderful. I really like watching people from other countries on other continents. It's like learning and pleasure. Beautiful women, handsome men. Best wishes for all Bahia! 

:cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments XD


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eduardo Pinheiro


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eduardo Pinheiro


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

jcspl - http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcspl/2375636158/in/set-72157594242815011










Flickr threecee


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice =D


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

very beautiful~


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Flickr - Jotafreitas/turismobahia


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Lowfill


----------



## Soteropolis1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice shots of an unique city! A hidden gem that should be best known!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Everybody is waiting for the most beautiful sunset in the world!







http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodrigofavera/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the sunset in that photo is amazing indeed


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Imagens: http://www.solairejcg.com.br


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Imagens: http://www.solairejcg.com.br


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rao ferreira


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rao ferreira


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rao ferreira


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/inesisidoro/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Will_NE


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/milucca701/


----------



## marino354 (Sep 26, 2008)

Muy bonita ciudad, es una mezcla de una época colonial con el modernismo y dinamismo de una ciudad lationamericana.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Simply beautiful.. :drool:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I want to visit this city, perhaps in this summer, I hope!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
I hope you like it. If you need a tourist guide send me a PM, if I have time I will be able to help you. Salvador is a city full of contrasts: old and new, poverty and luxury... I believe that when you come here you'll never forget it.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Panoramio Vicopoa


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*Flickr:crissqueiroz*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Soteropolis1


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

double post.
sorry...


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Soteropolis1


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Soteropolis1


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Soteropolis1


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Soteros


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luanaribeiro/


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Good pics


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
Thank you man.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that shot, Soteros, some very nice modern buildings, but I also love the old colonial buildings of Salvador. It's a wonderful mix of old and new that do blend very well together I think. :cheers2:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

oh man... what a beautiful city, reminds me Recife and Rio de Janeiro...pretty, clean... I love its music!
Vlw Tourniquê!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Salvador de Bahia


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rodrigorc


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> Love that shot, Soteros, some very nice modern buildings, but I also love the old colonial buildings of Salvador. It's a wonderful mix of old and new that do blend very well together I think. :cheers2:


Salvador has indeed a lot of colonial buildings spread on the old part of the city. Unfortunally, a lot of them are in a bad state, but they have its charm anyway. XD


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

LFellipe said:


> oh man... what a beautiful city, reminds me Recife and Rio de Janeiro...pretty, clean... I love its music!
> Vlw Tourniquê!


 Thank you man, in some features Salvador may remember rio and recife indeed.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice photos from Salvador de Bahia


 Thank you again Christos, for your kindness.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tourniquet said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/luanaribeiro/


In this pic remember my city.....Mumbai!:lol:


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pegamataecome


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michels/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

That first pic was taken at Casa do comercio? This angle is so nice.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

a interesting hotel in the historic center





























































































































































































































































Fotos: www.pestana.com


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ I don't think that's in Brazil :sly:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos of Salvador, indeed


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Wey said:


> ^^ I don't think that's in Brazil :sly:


^^
Really!!!:lol:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Wey said:


> ^^ I don't think that's in Brazil :sly:


 But it is, this hotel is called Pastena Convento do Carmo and there is a museum there that everyone can go. If you have 1500 reais for a night there you can enjoy everything.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/filipedidier/


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Ohh, god! Sorry for that, folks :lol:

I mixed it up with a very similar resort forummer _"ambiente2008"_ had posted on the brazilian forum before, nevermind... :shifty:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
But it is the hotel he posted there. They are the same.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

here is the hotel web site
http://www.pestana.com/hotels/pt/hotels/southamerica/BahiaHotels/ConventodoCarmo/Home/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rao ferreira


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Rao ferreira


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Fickr Marcus Lutz


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
:drool:


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Posta fotos da "Bay of todos os santos".


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinicius_azevedo/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raonicsf/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandrehuang/


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Very nice pics, I want to see some Salvador's avenues and freeways!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
some images of Paralela.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Google Earth Images


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Courtesy of Rekarte

*Classic View!*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rekarte


*Salvador's Cathedral*









*São Francisco's Church surroundings*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Rekarte


*Fallen Cross*



























*Sé Square*


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Great pictures Tourniquet, thank you!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

u r welcome. I'd like to see some pictures of Juiz de Fora here, post a thread of the city. XD


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I love Pelourinho. Pelourinho is a *UNESCO's Heritage of Humanity.*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Felipe Barreto


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Felipe Barreto


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Felipe Barreto


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Felipe Barreto


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eduardo Pinheiro


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

mk1


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Estão massa essas fotos do Lipe!:cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
If i'm right, this photos were took last year from that building at Ondina. Pedro Calmon I guess.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

ZitaKamugira



















Introspective




































Gilberto Filho









Iago rodrigues









Leto Carvalho









Marcelo Pais



























N I C K


















Patricia Carmo


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Snow and Ice In Salvador. :lol: :lol: *Paralela shopping Mall*





























*Salvador Shopping Mall*


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

Hy !! soo..my contribution to the thread, photos of my trip, in the island of Itaparica, 50 minutes by ferry boat from Salvador .. I was there on July 24 in Club Med..









































































and me in Itaparica.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Where did nanizinha disappear too?? :shocked: :shifty:


Love all these photos btw


----------



## caduroxbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Salvador is amazing, my favorite place in the city is the view for Todos os Santos Bay *-*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
The All Saints Bay is really amazing. It's name says everything.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Nanizinha, your pics are great. The view of the skyline from Itaparica island is great. :cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Maybe the most interesting city all over Brazil, (at least for me). Thx for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

molhoragora.org









uniblog









cacau20


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love this city! Especially the old colonial buildings and the all the interesting Afro-Brasilian culture. 

Thinking out loud: I wish Brasil would stop tempting me with its beautiful beaches, lush tropical forests, crystal clear waters and gorgeous women. Lol


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

חבר1.0;61618939 said:


> I love this city! Especially the old colonial buildings and the all the interesting Afro-Brasilian culture.
> 
> Thinking out loud: I wish Brasil would stop tempting me with its beautiful beaches, lush tropical forests, crystal clear waters and gorgeous women. Lol


 Thank you חבר1.0!!! We have a lot of these old colonial buildings. Unfortunately our government is corrupted and many of them are in a poor condition. I hope it get better with the world cup and another events. Anyway we have a lot of nice buildings in a very good condition like the ones I've posted here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great new photos from Salvador


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Cerrado


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Panoramio









Panoramio









Panoramio


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Fotoaereabrasil Flickr


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

double post.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

...


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Panoramio


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Fotoaereabrasil Flickr


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

next page.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rickneves/sets/72157603147217234/with/2005532067/


----------



## raisson (May 19, 2010)

Nossssssssssssa... torniquet q fotos hemmmm.


----------



## raisson (May 19, 2010)

duplicado


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
foi Rekarte que postou no Galeria da Bahia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new photos from Salvador


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Carnival 2010

villasdelprado









carnaval-net









alamedavirtual









3.bp









guiadolitoral


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

courtey by "Fotos da Bahia"










At this neighborhood, on the right lower part of the pic, a Hilton Hotel is being built.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Duda Barros


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Duda Barros.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

dufa Barros


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb photos! The city looks so beautiful from almost every angle. Love it!! 



Tourniquet said:


>


^^ What is this place? Looks very like a fort I've seen here in Europe.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Saint Marcel ( São Marcelo ) Fort, built in the XVII century


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Pegasusbsb27 :cheers: Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> Superb photos! The city looks so beautiful from almost every angle. Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ What is this place? Looks very like a fort I've seen here in Europe.


 This fort is called in portuguese Forte de São Marcelo. It was built in XVII century to protect the city against the Dutch invasion when Portugal and Spain became the Iberian Union, ruled by the king of Spain that was an enemy of them. In fact, most of all forts here in Salvador were built for this reason, and also the division of the city in the lower and higher city was an strategy to protect Salvador of invasions. At the higher part of the city are the old colonial neighborhoods, where the rich people used to live, and in the lower part are the port and the places the slaves "survived" ( the way they were treated was not a kind of life ). Today the higher city and the lower city are conected by the Lacerda Elevator. It's just 25 real cents to up or down, and in the top, you can enjoy a nice view of the All Saints Bay.

Lacerda Elevator


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
Anyway, today the city grows to the antlantic side ( Salvador is a peninsula. By one side is the All Saints Bay, and by the other, the Atlantic Ocean ) so that division don't make sense for the new areas of the city.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Hosted Onhttp://jeitobaiano.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/cira-261208sbt-5.jpg?w=450&h=300









Hosted On


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Tourniquet said:


> This fort is called in portuguese Forte de São Marcelo. It was built in XVII century to protect the city against the Dutch invasion when Portugal and Spain became the Iberian Union, ruled by the king of Spain that was an enemy of them. In fact, most of all forts here in Salvador were built for this reason, and also the division of the city in the lower and higher city was an strategy to protect Salvador of invasions. At the higher part of the city are the old colonial neighborhoods, where the rich people used to live, and in the lower part are the port and the places the slaves "survived" ( the way they were treated was not a kind of life ). Today the higher city and the lower city are conected by the Lacerda Elevator. It's just 25 real cents to up or down, and in the top, you can enjoy a nice view of the All Saints Bay.
> 
> Lacerda Elevator


Thanks Tourniquet :cheers: This is a city I would love to get to know on a personal level. There is so much history here.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
I believe you would love it. You could try to come in the world cup, the city will be much better and the whole country will be a very nice party. We don't take soccer that serious as the rest of the world think, so even when we loose we do not stop to party. Except if we loose for argentina. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Yes, no doubt for sure. I can't even begin to imagine how Brazil will party come the World Cup!? It will be 24/7 non stop! lol True, if you guys go down to Argentina on _home soil_ the entire country will definitely go into meltdown! :lol:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eduardo Pinheiro


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

courtesy by Leo10Rio


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

courtesy by Leo10Rio


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

courtesy by Leo10Rio


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

courtesy by leo10Rio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos from Salvador de Bahia, Tourniquet


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

www.ufba.br


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/guganfotos/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/guganfotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthurscovino/










nhanderu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Salvador is really amazing city... more please


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/diegovianagomes/*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/betthgarcia/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/betthgarcia/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Courtesy by Raonicsf


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

fonte e créditos: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35737920









_foto do Gabriel Barros http://www.flickr.com/photos/bybritto/[/i]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ytaloaraujjo/_


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/educhapeu/


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Tourniquet said:


> courtesy by Leo10Rio


Charming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those particurarly photos of Salvador are indeed very nice


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulinharamos/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Flickr Pat Carmo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and awesome photos from Salvador as well :cheers:


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Que maravilha!
Me fez me orgulhar mais ainda da minha cidade...


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Great and awesome photos from Salvador as well :cheers:


 Thank you christos for your kindness. When I post new pics, the only forumer I have sure that will take a look is you. :lol: 

some more.


* courtesy by leonardo Lopez*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pontofuturo/


----------



## Marti F (May 5, 2010)

Esta cidade realmente é belíssima! Fantástica! Valeu Tourniquet.


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

Tourniquet sure knows how to collect great pics... adoro


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

courtesy by eduardo pinheiro


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Maira Moraes


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

eduardo pinheiro


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Salvador its really very nice, amazing city


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
thank you Chritos, here are some other pics for you to see. :lol: cheers




























courtesy by Tito Garcez


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eduardo Pinheiro


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eduardo Pinheiro


----------



## raisson (May 19, 2010)

WAW,minha cidade é linda.Boas fotos kara.:lol:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



very nice photos......more please, thanks.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Flavio de Queiróz


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbrlfontes/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clara_arcela/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/indamoon/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/indamoon/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcellopes/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.viacelere.com.br/upload/vista_(4)(2).jpg


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbrasil/


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Charming Salvador!!!


----------

